# ATV Groundhog



## Jim Thompson (Sep 6, 2005)

The good and the bad….never really got ugly

The bad:  The mounting and assembly.  I fully understand the mounting issue.  Too many bikes built too many different ways.  My Honda Rubicon would not accept the mounting.  I purchased a Hitch Hopper receiver adapter ($100 with shipping) made specifically for the Rubicon which bolted on with ease, but then the Groundhog still took some rigging to get it to line up with the hole on the new receiver.  As far as assembling the actual blades to the axel….I would suggest this be done by someone other than me or Bubbabuck.  Almost drew blood several times (this could have been the ugly part).  When these things are mass produced, I would suggest that they come assembled from the manufacture.

The good:   The service from Derek (board member and inventor’s son) and Keith (inventor) on getting me the parts ASAP and also replacing the first assembled plows that had a bad weld ASAP.  The size, weight and maneuvering is GREAT.  I finally got around to trying them out yesterday and they do exactly as advertised.  I could run them as fast as I want and they were slinging dirt everywhere.  I was able to get up to about 21 mph in the longest stretch and they held on fine.  The 2 areas that I worked on…one was soft dirt and one was hard as asphalt.  The soft dirt would have turned great if I would have had the time to mess with it.  What little I did run turned great.  A little caution, don’t get too deep going up hill in soft dirt, the big 500cc full time 4wd bogged down a couple of times.  The hard packed dirt took a lot more work, but ended up ok.  If I had to I could plant it just like it is, but will turn it some more before doing so.  These plows did about as well as my pull behinds on this same fence row, but were easier to maneuver.  Before long I had the plows at their deepest dig and was still running strong.  It was wayyyyyy to hard and dry to be plowing though!  

Finally I would recommend anyone using them to fabricate some type of rear wheel ramps that allows you to raise the bike about 8”.  This will allow you to get it off the ground for height adjustment.  I used 8 12” 2x4s that worked ok.  Something angled would have worked better.

Next weekend I should have a better idea how they work on previously plowed dirt since we will finish our plots then.

Overall I would say that this was a good investment for me, and with some tweaking on the companies part the mounting will be better with time.

Jim

http://groundhogdiscplow.com/index.php


----------



## sweatequity (Sep 6, 2005)

*4x4*

I cut a 4x4 the length of my Rancher and drilled a hole in the center to mount on my rack.  

I would not recommend driving 20mph.  I would also suggest not doing plots that are not level(hillside).  It seems the faster you go the more dirt flies!


----------



## doc (Sep 6, 2005)

*picture*

can you post a picture of your 4x4 rig?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 6, 2005)

doc said:
			
		

> can you post a picture of your 4x4 rig?



I dont have a pic, but will get one over the weekend with the plows on it


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## jl840 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Jacking up*

I used a small floor jack to jack up the rear end of mine. Easier than pulling up on blocks, I think.


----------



## Chef Z (Sep 7, 2005)

*Tree or small hill*

I've had no problem finding a down tree or elevation in the land to drive on and hook up.


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 7, 2005)

You guys dont need a post, ramps, jacks, or anything. Just dig a small hole and back over it. It is only about 3 scoops of the shovel. And it only has to be 8 inches deep. I used a little camping E tool. It works great. Besides, No ATV should be without an Etool.


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is my before pic.





This is after I got thru with the groundhog. 








Here is the beast that did all the work.


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 8, 2005)

Any suggestions as to why I cold not get this dern Groundhog to work on my Florida food plots? Here is a pic. I was trying to work the ground on an old loggin road bed. As hard as I tried I just could not get the ground ready to plant. Those guys at groundhog have realy gotta work on their product if they are gonna say it is suited for any food plot area. 
































































May I suggest you fellas get to work on a aquatic groundhog.


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2005)

We are working on a prototype that works on the back of a jonboat!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 9, 2005)

Now, that's what I need....


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 9, 2005)

I got mine mounted yesterday and will try it out tomorrow.

The only real problems I had were the bolt that passes through the hitch hole, the receiver, and the support bar (yes it was inside the receiver) was too short. Less than 1/2 thread engagement. So I had to run up to Ace for a longer bolt.

I also stacked washers on the bolt, inside the receiver, to eliminate some of the play and protect the threads.

And the plow would not fit into the receiver. Took about 30 minutes with a Dremal tool to grind down the internal weld on the square tube and clean up the edges so it will slide in and out with a little effort.

Overall it took a couple of hours.

BTW: I have a 2003 Honda 450.

The only suggestions I would make to change the product would be to:

1) Add a little more information in the mounting instructions. Maybe some pictures of a completed installation and a little verbage to clear up some of the questions.

2) Slightly extend the receiver and leave a hole to accept a trailer hitch ball. I may have to modify mine because I use the 4 wheeler to pull my trailer up out of the back yard.

Derek - Any ideas on the best way to do this without damaging the strength of the receiver? I was thinking about drilling a hole or trying to find a ball with a long enough bolt to go all the way through???


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 9, 2005)

The top photo is a plot on my lease in Ga. The bottom is my fav hunting area in Fl. I will be on my lease in Ga this weekend hunting. In two weeks when Archery season opens here in Central Fl I will be puttin on my waders and trudge thru the swamp bottoms walking right down that very path in the pic above fightin off all critters that bite. Trust me when I say that these swamps are very unforgiving. The one above is enough to make any good ole boy cry. This year I have killed 15 moccasins on that trail. My buddy got chased by a 9 foot momma gator that was on nest while he was pullin a stand this past spring. I dont think I have ever sat on stand once in that area and not seen a bear. It is truly a haven for wildlife and slap eat up with deer.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 12, 2005)

Finally got mine attached to my HondaTRX 300 4WD, Only tied to for 15 minutes on a grass filed. Seemd to do pretty good. Will give further report later. Depth of the cut seems to be a little shallow.

Had to heat with a torch and bend the reveiver bar and use the plates with long bolts to attach to the 2 different cross braces on the four wheeler. It is pretty strong and held up while plowing.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 12, 2005)

JThompson, weren't you going to use yours this weekend? Where are the pix?


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah JT....How bout a review ????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 12, 2005)

too dusty and dry to do much good.  Could not run through the dust clouds enough to get any real cutting done.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 12, 2005)

I used mine this weekend to go back over previously plowed plots. It busted all the clods. The plots looked like they had been gone over with a tiller.


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 12, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> too dusty and dry to do much good.  Could not run through the dust clouds enough to get any real cutting done.





Well Gosh Dern !!!......Guess that means we have to spend another weekend planting !!!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 13, 2005)

JT......I will be down next weekend with the new Kuboto and I'm looking forward to seeing that little bugger work then !!!!!!!........Be sure and have the GroundHawg with ya !!!!


----------



## LJay (Sep 14, 2005)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> Any suggestions as to why I cold not get this dern Groundhog to work on my Florida food plots? Here is a pic. I was trying to work the ground on an old loggin road bed. As hard as I tried I just could not get the ground ready to plant. Those guys at groundhog have realy gotta work on their product if they are gonna say it is suited for any food plot area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That plot is ready to plant!!!! Just add Rice!!


----------

